

Next-gen Cortex-R chips to run full Linux and Android - deviceguru
http://linuxgizmos.com/next-gen-cortex-r-chips-will-run-full-linux-and-android/

======
kristoffer
I don't understand why they don't put an MMU into the R-series. Should't take
up much area nor waste any cycles if not enabled (and not necessarily when
enabled either).

